# Zoloft for anxiety?



## marisaw (Jan 15, 2003)

I have IBS-C and anxiety and I have been taking Ativan for about 5 months now, my doctor wants me off of it b/c it's addictive and wants me to try Zoloft. I always thought Zoloft was for depression-has anyone had an success with it for anxiety? Does anyone suggest something else? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Describe your anxiety. Do you have slight, mild or severe anxiety? Do you have GAD? Phobias? Does it have an effect on your life all the time, or just during stressful times?What have you tried so far and what has worked and what hasnt? Have you tried Buspar?


----------



## marisaw (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for responding, I appreciate it. I have GAD and I would say it's mild. I can control it pretty well during normal,nonstressful times, but when I get stressed, it gets awful. The only thing I have taken is Ativan and it has worked, but like I said my doctor wants me off of it. But, I feel like something like Zoloft is for depression, not anxiety and wouldn't be helping much. Any help you can suggest would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah...your anxiety sounds much like mine...primarily a GAD type disorder..I have a little dysthymia to go with it,but not bad. Anyway, I take Buspar for mine and have for several years now. In fact, I am about to go off of it. I used to take 15mg a day (5 mg three times a day) but am now on a maint dose of jus 10 mg. It does a great job for me of reducing stress induced anxiety including the somatic symptoms that it brings..including IBS. I have not found it to totally eliminate anxiety but surely has helped make it more than manageable. I had very few side effects from it and there is no withdrawl connected with discontinuance. You might want to give it a look...not habit forming either.


----------



## marisaw (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for you help, I appreciate it and will talk to my doctor about what you suggested.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I take it for panic disorder and it has been wonderful


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

My doctor gave it to me for anxiety some months ago but I could not tolerate the diahrrea it gave me. You are C so that is probably a good thing. I am currently on Paxil for GAD as well.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Zoloft changed my life when my panic attacks and anxiety started many years ago. I've off and back on it about 4 times now. The good news is that it worked well for anxiety and panic but didn't do too much (for me anyway)for my depression. I'm still only taking 25 mg. I did have a friend who started out with 50 and ended up bumping it up again and again until she got to 200 mg and then had to switch to something else. It became less and less effective. I don't know if this is always the case with Zoloft. Another down side is I can't fall asleep at night and fall asleep at my desk during the day... It's frustrating but better than panic attacks for me...


----------

